# Is anyone using Photomerchant as a photography portfolio????



## Dean Wignell (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am in the process of changing my photography website.  I am looking at Photomerchant.net (PhotoMerchant - Sell your photos online!), as it has what I need to sell my photographs online, which includes a portfolio, shopping cart, paypal friendly, social media widgets, back office and other great tools to set up a photography website.  

QUESTIONS

1.  Is anyone using Photomerchant.net for their portfolio and business, and what are your thoughts about using them?

2. Are there other comparisons out there that are the same or better than Photomerchant.net?

Help on this would be great, as I am about to upgrade my whole website.

Dean


----------



## JLEphoto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been looking at betterphoto.com.  They are a bit more expensive but at least you get a dedicated domain name and email addresses.  I am still looking too.


----------



## Dean Wignell (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks JLE I will check betterphoto.com out.

Dean


----------

